# Electric helmets



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened with the release of Electric's snowboard helmet? I was supposed to be release in the fall, but Electric took it out of their website.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't know, but my guess is they didn't meet, or get their safety approval yet.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

It is still on their site, but no release date. Seen them on a few other sites also...

electricvisual com/video/view/ELECTRIC-2013-HELMETS/
Introducing Electric's Debut Helmet Line for 2013/ 2014 - Best Snowboard Gear


Maybe this has something to do with it?
Electric Visual revamps their brand


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

I thinks they pulled it out of the line this year. I've tried to emailed Electric and no response.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate hard ear flaps, remind me of ski racers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! I know retro 'n' nostalgic is in, but I definitely don't care for the looks of _that_ helmet! It reminds me of the cheesy 60's-70's helmets we used to wear riding dirt and mini bikes as a kid! (....ala Evil Kenevil!) 

Ah well, to each his own! :dunno:

(edit)
Actually, now that I think of it. Looking at that helmet, I keep seeing Jack Nicholson wearing that football helmet on the back of Peter Fonda's chopper! 








LOL! :eusa_clap:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My exact thoughts. Can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

looking forward for the Saint V helmet. I can't find any helmet compatible with EG2.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sandbox works just fine as well as any other I've used


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Works ok with my Giro Montane.


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can post some pictures with the Giro Montane?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Excuse the levity of the photo, I was clownin for a Facebook photo.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

My EG2's and Quicksilver Hubble both fit great with my Red Mutiny helmet


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So, no one really has an answer I take it then?


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have emailed Electric a week ago and still no response.:thumbsdown:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll do a little digging...somebody remind me in a week if we haven't heard.

I have a buddy who knows.


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Please find out what hell is going on. It probably not pass the safety test.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

tug03 said:


> Please find out what hell is going on. It probably not pass the safety test.


What, did you prepay or something? You seem really worried these helmets. You should maybe just get a RuRoC. 
:dunno:


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

My mind was set on getting this helmet for this season, that's all..


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What's with the Ruroc comment? Some
Of us have EG2s so it'd be nice to have a custom fit helmet. Plus I like supporting non burton brands when I can. Although I do own a lot of Burton shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's with the Ruroc comment? Some
> Of us have EG2s so it'd be nice to have a custom fit helmet. *Plus I like supporting non burton brands when I can*. Although I do own a lot of Burton shit.


Supporting Electric = Supporting Gucci (Kering/PPR). Just sayin'...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Supporting Electric = Supporting Gucci (Kering/PPR). Just sayin'...


My wife says Gucci is cool. 

I axed her.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's with the Ruroc comment? *Some
> Of us have EG2s* so it'd be nice to have a custom fit helmet. Plus I like supporting non burton brands when I can. Although I do own a lot of Burton shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like... me? I just think it's funny with so much selection out there that there's 18 "what should i buy" threads a day, that anybody would think that there's only one option for a helmet. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Electric Helmets Next Year*

My homie is the Electric guy for these parts (ie Colorado, not Zimbabwe), just asked him: helmets next year.

Supposed to come out this year, delayed for further testing and development.


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the follow up...


----------



## road_runner123 (Oct 25, 2013)

I reckon they are probably not safe, I hope they do make some safe one's though :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

road_runner123 said:


> I reckon they are probably not safe, I hope they do make some safe one's though :thumbsup:


the helmets are safe, the problem is you and your ilk


----------

